# You wont believe your eyes.....!!!!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: OMG, I'm speechless!

I'm alittle undecided tho about how I feel about a horse jumping such a huge height :? 
Imagine the impact on the legs?!!?


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

omg!!!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

Woah!!! tht is huuuuuuuuuuuuuugeeee!!!!
lol i wouldnt have the guts 2 jump tht..i dnt fink red or topaz would either lol..that is a wooper of a jump lol!!
xxxx


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The video made me cringe a bit for the horse's legs.  And the horse having such a disastrous crash upset me a bit as well. Nonetheless, very amazing. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG i didnt relise anything could ever jump that big lol


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

wowwww holy pooo


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Like many I love to watch horse's jump, displaying such beautiful muscle structure and conformation, but a jump that high, I am not at all in total agreement, imagine the pressure and strain on take-off, ascent and the intense reverberations of the forelegs uopn decent. If I am wrong in my judgement please forgive me. I just know that I personally would prefer a natural height when jumping.
Regards Lisa.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Wooo that amazing! I cant believe they count it as unofficial! x


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm speechless!!!!!!!!! That jump is giganitc!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

me is with crackrider


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 



Although yes the strain on the horses legs would be incredible and no bandages or protective gear in sight.....


----------



## Chip'sgirl (May 6, 2007)

WOW!! I'm with crackrider too....


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG like wow! those jumps are humongulus! & in that vid, i thort the poor horse's front legs were gunna snap  Id never have courage to jump that high! even saxon from our yard wouldnt! n he loves jumping! xx


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

WOW!! I am with all of you...all I could think of was "that poor horse's legs!"


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

do you happen to know how that horse died? he was so "full of himself" that when he jumped a 4ft jump he crashed into it and had to be put down. i'm not 100% sure if this is true but i was told this by a fellow horse lover. and i could see a person killing themselves from ignorance but not a horse.


----------

